# D810 vs 5DSr



## jaayres20 (May 6, 2015)

I am not sure if I am seeing all of this right, but new full resolution test shots (jpegs) of the 5DSr are up on imaging resources and from what I see, the 5DRs blows the doors off of the D810 at ISO 6400. Again I might not be comparing the right images, but I think I am smart enough to figure it out and it ain't pretty for the D810. 

Here is the link:
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-5ds-r/canon-5ds-rA7.HTM

I also made comparable screen grabs of the two.


----------



## dolina (May 6, 2015)

I'd wait for the actual production copy of the 5DS R before passing judgement. I think this was discussed more than 22 days ago.


----------



## jaayres20 (May 6, 2015)

dolina said:


> I'd wait for the actual production copy of the 5DS R before passing judgement. I think this was discussed more than 22 days ago.



I was discussed a few weeks ago using a different camera. These are new samples. It is a "beta" version, but it is not going to be drastically worse.

"We had our first, very early sample of the Canon 5DS R 50MP monster a few weeks back, but the firmware was at an earlier stage of development, so we could only share crops with readers. We've now received a unit that produces fully-shareable images, although it's still considered a "beta" sample. Image quality could therefore still change between this and shipping retail samples, but it looks awfully darned good"


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2015)

This looks very promising! Now I'm looking forward to delivery date


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 6, 2015)

I keep on my computer samples IMAGING RESOURCE for several years, and I see that your tests are well representative of the real camera. I have no doubt that the new Canon 5DSr has better image in high ISO than the D810. In ISO100 is a different story though.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 6, 2015)

Why must everything be a competition?

They are two different cameras each with advantages and disadvantages for individual photographers.


----------



## jaayres20 (May 6, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I keep on my computer samples IMAGING RESOURCE for several years, and I see that your tests are well representative of the real camera. I have no doubt that the new Canon 5DSr has better image in high ISO than the D810. In ISO100 is a different story though.



I just looked at ISO 100 and the 5DSr looked a lot better there too. Much more detail, especially finer details due to the fine detail picture style. Or are you talking about the D810 having better dynamic range?


----------



## jaayres20 (May 6, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Why must everything be a competition?
> 
> They are two different cameras each with advantages and disadvantages for individual photographers.



I think this is good news, don't you think? They are two different cameras, but they are very comparable being that they are both the high megapixel models from both companies. There is bound to be endless comparisons of the two.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> Or are you talking about the D810 having better dynamic range?



Does anything else really matter?? :


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> jaayres20 said:
> 
> 
> > Or are you talking about the D810 having better dynamic range?
> ...


Yes John, a lot of other things matter. Some other things are as important as DR and a few are even more important


----------



## xps (May 6, 2015)

Dpreview posted some studio comparison shots too. 

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/image-comparison?attr18=daylight&attr13_0=canon_eos5dsr&attr13_1=nikon_d810&attr13_2=pentax_645z&attr13_3=phaseone_iq180&attr15_0=raw&attr15_1=raw&attr15_2=raw&attr15_3=raw&attr16_0=100&attr16_1=100&attr16_2=100&attr16_3=35&normalization=full&widget=1&x=0&y=0


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2015)

Eldar said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > jaayres20 said:
> ...



As an avid CR forum reader, I don't believe you.


----------



## meywd (May 6, 2015)

At least this means the 5DS and 5DS R will not disappoint.


----------



## jaayres20 (May 6, 2015)

Here is a link to a 5DSr DNG file that will work with ACR 6 and above. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKUwrlw0jxQcTN1ZGc3U3AtT3M/view?usp=sharing


----------



## privatebydesign (May 6, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> Here is a link to a 5DSr DNG file that will work with ACR 6 and above.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKUwrlw0jxQcTN1ZGc3U3AtT3M/view?usp=sharing



I just downloaded that file. It is a pretty horrid image but is good to play with because it has so much contrast.

It is very malleable with much better shadow lifting and noise performance than my 1Ds MkIII, which until now has been the Canon 100iso benchmark.

I am pretty encouraged by this first file.


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2015)

If you are not worried about the frame rate, the 5DR will be great for bird and nature photography with its turn-off AA filter. For far away birds and creatures, you can use it on 1.6xcrop and have the resolution of a 19.5 mpx APSC and smaller raw files, and with a flick of a switch go up to FF or H. I am excited about it.


----------



## jaayres20 (May 6, 2015)

The ability to raise shadows is definitely better than the 5D3. Not as good as the D810, but not bad at all in my opinion.


----------



## sanj (May 7, 2015)

Perfect image to demonstrate DR use. I was very pleased how it reacted to bringing up blacks. The histogram did not indicate clipping but I could not get any details back in the white door - Used both exposure and hi light sliders.


----------



## jrista (May 7, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> The ability to raise shadows is definitely better than the 5D3. Not as good as the D810, but not bad at all in my opinion.




Well, that is a radical improvement over the 5D III. I wouldn't expect it to have the same DR as the D810 with pixels that small, but still, that's the first decent improvement in Canon shadow noise that I've seen since the 6D.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 7, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Why must everything be a competition?
> ...


When there is a real competition among manufacturers, the Customers are benefited by better products and "fair' prices


----------



## jrista (May 7, 2015)

AlanF said:


> If you are not worried about the frame rate, the 5DR will be great for bird and nature photography with its turn-off AA filter. For far away birds and creatures, you can use it on 1.6xcrop and have the resolution of a 19.5 mpx APSC and smaller raw files, and with a flick of a switch go up to FF or H. I am excited about it.




I wouldn't use the 5DsR for birds. Moire would be killer on the feathers. I'd still want an AA filter. I have been using the 5D III for birds for a year now, and the frame rate is really rough. I would love to have 50mp @ 10fps, but I doubt that is going to happen. I'd be pretty happy to see 28mp @ 8-10fps, though...and I think a 5D IV with such (and WITH an AA filter) would make for an excellent bird photography camera. I don't think I'd ever want to give up the AA filter on any camera I'd use for birds and wildlife.


----------



## rs (May 7, 2015)

AlanF said:


> For far away birds and creatures, you can use it on 1.6xcrop and have the resolution of a 19.5 mpx APSC and smaller raw files, and with a flick of a switch go up to FF or H. I am excited about it.


Unfortunately the crop mode only goes so far as giving you framing options in the viewfinder (frame lines or masking out the unused part), and cropping jpegs. Raw files are still 50.6MP, but include a tag in the metadata to tell comparable raw converters (ie DPP) how to crop it.

Other the the obvious downsides of extra storage used and therefore slowing down your workflow, it does buy you a handy reframing option in PP.


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2015)

jrista said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > If you are not worried about the frame rate, the 5DR will be great for bird and nature photography with its turn-off AA filter. For far away birds and creatures, you can use it on 1.6xcrop and have the resolution of a 19.5 mpx APSC and smaller raw files, and with a flick of a switch go up to FF or H. I am excited about it.
> ...


It will be interesting to see. I have the 5DSR on preorder and one of the concerns I had prior to pushing the button, was exactly this. On the other hand, I have a friend with a D810, who is shooting nothing but birds and I can't say I have noticed moire to be a very prominent problem in his images. Time will show ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2015)

Raws are now posted on DPR, and the D810 has less noise at high ISO's while the 5DSR has better colors. While we are still not seeing images developed with a final tool, it is pretty much what Canon has been saying. Better color but limited high ISO.

For its intended use in a studio or landscape, its going to be a really good camera. It comes very close to the MF cameras that sell for a lot more.


----------



## Sporgon (May 7, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> jaayres20 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to a 5DSr DNG file that will work with ACR 6 and above.
> ...



I presume the 50 mp will in practice go some way to overcoming the subtle detailed colour differentation issues of the Bayer array sensor ?


----------



## sanj (May 7, 2015)

Another thing: My computer (4 year old iMac) did not feel slow while processing the file.


----------



## jaayres20 (May 7, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Raws are now posted on DPR, and the D810 has less noise at high ISO's while the 5DSR has better colors. While we are still not seeing images developed with a final tool, it is pretty much what Canon has been saying. Better color but limited high ISO.
> 
> For its intended use in a studio or landscape, its going to be a really good camera. It comes very close to the MF cameras that sell for a lot more.



I felt that the 5DSr has less noise at ISO 6400 than the D810 on the test shots taken by Imaging Resource. Small differences in high ISO noise and dynamic range will be negligible. Either way, I am more than happy with the image quality of the sensor and am looking forward to having one of these cameras soon.


----------



## jrista (May 7, 2015)

Eldar said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...




I know some people who use the D810 for bird photography, with the 500mm and 600mm lenses. I don't think those lenses are quite up to snuff, so they may kind of act a little bit like an AA filter. I actually don't know anyone who uses the new Nikon 800mm lens...I think at it's price point, it's out of range for most birders. Even the Canon 600mm was out of range for a lot, but if you were clever, you could find it for less than $11k when it was still $12,999.


With Canon lenses, which I do believe produce superior sharpness (Even DXO's inane tests thoroughly indicate that), I think issues with moire would be more pronounced.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Raws are now posted on DPR, and the D810 has less noise at high ISO's while the 5DSR has better colors. While we are still not seeing images developed with a final tool, it is pretty much what Canon has been saying. Better color but limited high ISO.
> ...



If you are using jpg, different bodies apply different amounts of NR, so its not useful. Looking at RAW like DPR has posted lets you see the image before a ton of detail eating NR is applied.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Raws are now posted on DPR, and the D810 has less noise at high ISO's while the 5DSR has better colors. While we are still not seeing images developed with a final tool, it is pretty much what Canon has been saying. Better color but limited high ISO.
> 
> For its intended use in a studio or landscape, its going to be a really good camera. It comes very close to the MF cameras that sell for a lot more.



My PC got freak-out when I say 50MP RAW... ;D


----------



## jaayres20 (May 8, 2015)

More RAWs on the Imaging Resource website. There is one in particular of the city hall building that is in bright sun while there are dark shadows in the trees and in the shaded areas. I downloaded the file and pulled it into Lightoom CC (updated version) and found the file to be gorgeous. Lots of detail and there is very little noise in the lifted shadow areas. And the noise there is will be easily taken care of nicely due to the amount of pixels in the image. Definitely much better than any Canon sensor I have used and I have the 5D3, 1DX and the 6D. 

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-5ds-r/canon-5ds-rA7.HTM


----------



## jrista (May 8, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > jaayres20 said:
> ...



It could make superpixel conversion viable, as you would still have over 25mp. I personally prefer superpixel over standard debayering techniques, although I've found new life for my Canon data by using VNG debayering these days. With superpixel, you use 2x2 matricies of sensor pixels for each output RGB, no interpolation involved. Lower noise, no mazing, no banding, no blotching, and richer, more accurate color.


----------



## meywd (May 8, 2015)

The GAS is strong with this one ;D


----------

